# Motor de C.C para automatizar toldo



## dolbyy1978 (Dic 31, 2006)

Hola Señores/as:
 Quería saber si alguno sabe qué tipo de motor puedo usar para automatizar un toldo o un techo retractil. Aclaro que para ello no necesito mucha potencia pero si tiene que ser medianamente lento. Está claro que no quiero gastar un dineral comprando un motor específico que se vende para ese fin. 
Si a alguien se le ocurre ¿qué puedo desarmar para obtener uno..? estaré muy agradecido.
saludos.


----------



## makine (Dic 31, 2006)

Un motor de c.c para un toldo, mmmm creo q tiene mas merito acoplarlo al sistema de movimiento del toldo que buscar uno que pueda desarrolar la función. Sinceramente creo que por internet te saldrá algo de información...a ver si te sale algo en el yahoo, google... me interesa este tema interesante...


----------



## dolbyy1978 (Dic 31, 2006)

Eso es justamente lo que estoy intentando hacer. mi dificultad estaba en encontrar un motor de C.C con prestaciones necesarias para esa función. en lo posible que funcione a 12V o 24 para poder utilizarlo con vaterias de vehiculo.
Te agradezco la respuesta.


----------



## makine (Ene 2, 2007)

Pues mira esto que he encontrado (por si no lo has visto), según lo que pone si reemplazas la bateria que sea por una que de 30 A y 12 v... o sea que con eso tendrias ese motor en funcionamiento, pero no se las medidas del toldo, pero vaya, un kg mas un kg menos de tela..no creo que sea importante, saludos y suerte con tu toldo. 


http://www.topelectro.com/productos/Pdf/1-Rx.pdf


----------



## dolbyy1978 (Ene 2, 2007)

Gracias Makine por tu interés 
Sabes? Conseguí dónde comprar el mecanismo (caja transmisora) y ménsulas para soportar "el barral" o carrete giratorio. Esto me permitirá armarme el toldo de lona, tela plástica o cualquier otro material sin depender de las compañias  la cuales cobran muy caro. Solo resta solucionar mi problema original, el de la provisión de un motor de C.C. Mi idea era extraerselo a algún artefaco de uso común y facil de conseguir, seguí tu sugerencia de buscar en google y solicité presupuesto a fábricas, no creo que sean baratos. Luego los molestaré para la construccion de un puente H y un PWM (si puedo la haré inalámbrico). Recuerda que soy de Buenos Aires y aquí se amarra todo con alambre, ja. Muchas gracias.


----------



## dolbyy1978 (Ene 3, 2007)

Sres: Quería consultarles ya que estoy intententado autamatizar un toldo.
¿Que torque puede llegar a tener un motor levanta cristales? ¿y uno de limpia parabrisas?
Para mover el engranaje de la caja de transmision del movimiento de retraccion del toldo no necesito mucha fuerza, no sé no la medí, pero puedo jirarla con mi mano sin esfuerzo.
Mi idea es utilizar un motor en C.C para poder alimentarlo con baterias. y no comprar uno nuevo.
no sé si se entendió, espero que si. 
desde ya gracias.


----------

